# Want to install FreeBSD?



## freemason (Sep 17, 2012)

Then don't even think of buying samsung laptop!!!


----------



## Zare (Sep 17, 2012)

What an informative post.


----------



## zer0sig (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a bit vague. Some info on the model of laptop and the results of dmesg might just get you some useful feedback on how to get it going. If not, we can at least have a note of it so as to warn future users about issues with this brand/model.


----------

